# So...what special project are you working on this weekend?



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I am building an AR-15 to ride with me in my truck, when needed.

Stag Arms Second Amendment STAG-15 stripped lower receiver
Colt M4 Carbine Stock
Daniel Defense Lower Parts Build Kit and Trigger Group
UTG Carbine Buffer Tube, Spring, and H Buffer
Rock River Arms Upper Receiver, Bolt Carrier Group, Charging Handle
Rock River Arms 16" Chrome Lined Barrel, 1:9" Twist Rate, A2 Sight Tower
Rock River Arms Mid-Length Direct Impingement Gas System
Magpul Trigger Guard - Polymer
Hogue Overmolded Grip
Rock River Arms A2 Sight Tower Sling Attachment (Side Mount)
Bravo Company Mfg. Quick Detach Rear Latch Plate Sling Mount 
Rock River Arms Mid-Length Hand Guards with Triangular Cap





So...what special project are you working on this (or any) weekend??


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

FlowRider said:


> ...Daniel Defense Lower Parts Build Kit and Trigger Group...


Needs more $80 Texas Trigger. :bandit:


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

@Ware

So true...needs a Larue. :bandit:

Or maybe a Geissele. 

First I need to make sure it runs! :? :lol:


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I got deals on almost all of this stuff from a local gun shop dealer who recently went out of business.

I cleaned out a lot of his parts bins.

Got everything for 20% off or better.

He didn't want to pay to move it.

I never want to pay full MSRP.

I was a pretty good customer of his.

All in, I have only $720 in the rifle....

But I still need a rear sight and sling.


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

Spent the past 5 days building an outdoor kitchen for my moms house. Built the frame here in georgia and put it in my trailer and did all the stone work down there.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

@FlowRider, nice. For me, truck gun = PSA blem.

@Jimefam, that's amazing; great work.


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 28, 2019)

@Jimefam that is awesome!!


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

@Jimefam WOW!! That is definitely a special project. You definitely built it right, steel studs, stainless steel inserts, stacked stone sheet tiles, LED downlighting, and top quality grill. That is a world class build!!!

So, mind if I ask you some questions? I hope you don't mind....

- What is the backer board or substrate you used to back the stone veneer?

- How did you attach the steel frame structure to the concrete? Tap-Con screws or drilled lead inserts with lags?

- What is the device to the right of the grill - is that a flat griddle or flattop grill?

- What grill and other cooking device (see above) did you install - those look so good?

- Were the LED lights plug in, or did you wire these directly?

- Would you mind posting some shots of the sink side of the kitchen?

- Are those concrete countertops? They look great - if not concrete, what is the surface made of?

That is one of the nicest outdoor kitchens I have ever seen. Absolutely outstanding work!!  :nod: :thumbup:


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

@dfw_pilot

Thank you, I think it came out well. The Stag lower was special ordered by a customer who backed out of buying it.

It had been sitting in the display case for a long time, and I had my eye on a LMT lower that was $275, but it sold.

So this was a decent deal - $99. All the other lowers were Anderson or Aero or Spikes, so I picked the Stag.

I kind of like the Stag logo - head of a stag. And they do build quality lowers. I liked the 2nd Amendment version.

It turned into a really handy rifle. I like the heft and feel of it, kind of like a ranch rifle. Perfect truck gun.

I will never leave it in the truck overnight. I go into some remote areas when I travel. These days I might need it.... :?


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

FlowRider said:


> @Jimefam WOW!! That is definitely a special project. You definitely built it right, steel studs, stainless steel inserts, stacked stone sheet tiles, LED downlighting, and top quality grill. That is a world class build!!!
> 
> So, mind if I ask you some questions? I hope you don't mind....
> 
> ...


Thank you and to everyone else for the kudos it was a very fun project and it worked great in my mothers back yard.


----------



## RayTL (Jun 4, 2018)

Great work @Jimefam !


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

My beautiful bride told me her bathroom sink was clogged up and not emptying properly. And she wanted me to replace her toilet seat with a better quality seat. And she wanted a handheld shower wand to replace the standard shower head. All of this stuff was installed by the builder when we bought the house three years ago. So I agreed.

I went to Lowe's and bought a new higher quality toilet seat and Delta handheld shower unit, and took on the project of upgrading her shower.

One of the secrets to a happy marriage is having two TV sets, we have learned. She gets bored with sports and news, and I think the Housewives of Whatever City It Is This Evening is a bunch of high maintenance...well, you get the idea. So two TVs mean we can watch what we want when we want, or watch things together when the planets align right.

We have also learned that having your own bathroom space is a marriage enhancer. However, my bride can clog a sink up faster than anyone I have ever met. So, I pull out the drain stopper and decide to have a look see....

The drain stopper was clogged with the blackest nastiest slimiest gelatinous mold I have ever seen in my life. It was like something from another planet. I told my wife she was growing bacteria that has never been seen before on Earth inside her drain pipes. So I cleaned it all up, clean the pipe with some Comet with bleach, and that fixed it.

The toilet seat replacement went smoothly, I am happy to report. And she was pleased with the replacement seat.

And the Delta shower wand was a real easy replacement, so my trio of plumbing projects went really well.

I wanted to mow my yards today, but we had a nice rain shower, so I played handyman and plumber. Figure we probably saved ~$200 on a plumber, and her bathroom looks brand new, so it was a win-win for both of us.

It is very helpful to know how to do these types of projects, and I am glad I learned how to do such work myself.

Still wish I could have mowed the lawns, though!


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

FlowRider said:


> I wanted to mow my yards today, but we had a nice rain shower, so I played handyman and plumber. Figure we probably saved ~$200 on a plumber, and her bathroom looks brand new, so it was a win-win for both of us.
> 
> It is very helpful to know how to do these types of projects, and I am glad I learned how to do such work myself.
> 
> Still wish I could have mowed the lawns, though!


Do you have his and hers lawns too??? :lol: :lol: :lol:

I'd settle for two sinks in my bathroom!


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Harts said:


> FlowRider said:
> 
> 
> > I wanted to mow my yards today, but we had a nice rain shower, so I played handyman and plumber. Figure we probably saved ~$200 on a plumber, and her bathroom looks brand new, so it was a win-win for both of us.
> ...


Nope, she lets me have the lawns all to myself.

One sink in your bathroom = enhancing your marriage by doing things together. :roll: :lol:


----------

